# Flex Fuel engine rebuilding



## Andr (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear Sirs,
I'm located in Riga (Latvia) and looking for VW Golf benzine engine rebuilding for Flex Fuel.
Could you please help me in finding contacts with engine rebuilders workshops in Germany or arround.


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

I am rebuilding one and installing E85 from Bluewater performance. This one is a dedicated R32 track car.


----------

